# Tận Hưởng Vẻ Đẹp Chợ Nổi Amphawa Tại Thái Lan



## diachianuong (28 Tháng sáu 2016)

Trong hành trình các tour du dịch Thái Lan, du khách không thể bỏ quakhu chợ nổi Amphawa. Tại nơi này, du khách có thể ngồi thuyền đi dọc con sông hay du khách có thể đi bộ hai bên bờ sông để vừa cảm nhận vẻ đẹp thanh bình vừa ngắm khung cảnh nhộn nhịp sôi động dưới sông đang trao đổi hàng hóa, và tận hưởng hương gió mát lạnh, nhẹ nhàng tại nơi đây. Cùng mình tận hưởng vẻ đẹp khu chợ nổi Amphawa tại Thái Lan này nhé!





Vẻ đẹp thanh bình ở khu chợ nổi Amphawave

Chợ nổi Amphawa cách thủ đô Bangkok, Thái Lan khoảng 80 km và họp trên một con kênh nhỏ rối ra sông Mê Kông với khung cảnh thanh bình và giản dị. Chợ được mở vào những ngày cuối tuần từ thứ 6 đến chủ nhất và chỉ mở cửa từ 12h trưa đến tối.




Khu chợ nổi Amphawa rất thu hút người dân địa phương và du khách đến tham quan vì vậy tại nơi đây rất đông khi bắt đầu cuộc họp chợ tuy nhiên du khách đến đây hoàn toàn có thể yên tâm bởi không hề có chuyện chèo kéo, hay chặt chém, nói thách, móc túi du khách.







Thưởng thức những món ăn ngon sông và ngắm cảnh chợ nổi

Trên bờ kênh là những gian hàng bán đồ lưu niệm, trái cây và phía dưới con sông là những thuyền bán đồ ăn như xúc xích, thịt nướng, mực nướng,… và một điểm ấn tượng khi du khách tới khu chợ này đó là không gian sạch sẽ, không có rác.




Nụ cười thân thiện, mến khách và niềm nở của người bán hàng

Đến với chợ nổi Amphawa trong chuyến du lịch Thái Lan, du khách sẽ cảm thấy thú vị với không gian nhộn nhịp mà thanh bình, nhẹ nhàng nơi đây và bên cạnh đó là thái độ niềm nở, nụ cười mến khách của những người bán, người dân tại chính khu chợ nổi này.

Nguồn: *Diachianuong.vn*​


----------



## stopinmymind (1 Tháng bảy 2016)

Nhìn đẹp quá. e cũng muốn 1 lần đi chơi ở đây cùng gia đình.


----------



## tranghoa (24 Tháng tám 2019)

đẹp quá nhưng thỉnh thoảng sông wor tl cung hơi bẩn đó


----------

